# مرحبا بس اذا ممكن تعريف عن رقم السيتان



## الوطن الحزين (18 فبراير 2009)

شباب بس اذا ممكن بدي تعريف عن رقم السيتان 
ولسمحتو الي عندو مشروع عن محركات الديزل بردو 
والله يعطيكم الف عافيه


----------



## اسامة القاسى (18 فبراير 2009)

رقم السيتان يستخدم ليعبر عن الوقود الثقيل (الديزل) وهو الوقود المستخدم مع المحركات الثقيلة التى تتصف بنسبة انضغاط عالية قد تصل الى 24 وهذا حسب الحجم المتاح للمحرك ENGINE SIZE ورقم السيتان يعبر عن مدى جودة اشعال الوقود وهو خليط من( N-HEXADECANE (C16H34) ورقم السيتان لة 100 و HEPTAMETHYLNONANE ورقم السيتان لة 15 . و بالتالى العلاقة الخاصة بالسيتان تعطى كالتالى: CN=% n-cetane+0.15%HMN


----------



## م شريفة (19 فبراير 2009)

تعريف رقم السيتان لوقود تجاري هو :
النسبة المئوية الحجمية لوقود السيتان في خليط عياري مكون من السيتان والألفا ميتيل نفتالين , بحيث تكون فترة تأخر الاشتعال للخليط العياري والوقود التجاري متساوية .
وعادة يكون رقم السيتان = 40 /55
السيتان هو وقود سهل الاشتعال ورقم السيتان له = 100
الألفا ميتيل نفتالين هو وقود صعب الاشتعال ورقم السيتان له = 0


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 فبراير 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]رقم السيتان : ([/FONT]**Cetane number**[FONT=&quot]) [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]حيث أن وقود الديزل يتم حقنه في اسطوانات المحرك الممتلئه بالهواء في نهاية شو ط الانضغاط ، فيؤدى الضغط العالي ودرجة حرارة المرتفعة للهواء الى الاشتعال الذاتي لوقود الديزل . وقابلية الوقود للاشتعال الذاتي تحت هذه الظروف داخل الاسطوانة هي كفاءة الاشتعال .[/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والوقود ذو كفاءة الاشتعال العالية سوف يشتعل في درجات حرارة منخفضة ، وكفاءة الاشتعال يعبر عنها كميا برقم السيتان .[/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]حيث يحدد رقم السيتان لوقود بمقارنة كفاءة الاشتعال لهذا الوقود مع وقود مكون من خليط من نوعيين قياسيين من الوقود هما السيتان و [/FONT]**(alfamethyl-naphthane**[FONT=&quot].)[/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فرقم السيتان هو النسبة المئوية للسيتان في هذا الخليط ، حين يعطي نفس فترة تأخير الاشعال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]عند نفس نسبة الانضغاط عند سرعة معينة مع الوقود المختبر .[/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وفترة تأخير الاشعال هي الوقت المستغرق بين حقن وقود الديزل في الاسطوانات ولحظة الاشتعال الذاتي للوقود ، وكلما قلت فترة التأخير هذه كلما كانت كفاءة الاشتعال أفضل .[/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وللمقارنة بين رقم الاوكتين لوقود البنزين ، ورقم السيتان لوقود الديزل نقول : [/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رقم الاوكتين يشير الى مدى مناعة الوقود لظاهرة الطرق ، أى قدرته على تحمل الضغوط والحرارة دون حدوث الاشتعال الذاتي ، لأن الاشتعال الذاتي محرك البنزين يؤدى الى ظاهرة الطرق [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**(Detonation**[FONT=&quot]الضارة جدا بأجزاء المحرك .[/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أما رقم السيتان فهو رقم يدل على مدى فترة تأخير الاشتعال الذاتي لوقود الديزل ، ذلك أنه اذا طالت هذه الفترة فإن أبخرة الديزل الجاهزة للاشتعال تتكاثر ويحدث الاشتعال الذاتي في كمية كبيرة نسبيا من الديزل مما يؤدى الى ظاهرة الطرق الضارة بالمحرك .[/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اذا فظاهرة الطرق تحدث اذا حدث اشتعال ذاتي فى وقود البنزين ، فى حين ان ظاهرة الطرق تحدث اذا تأخر الاشعال الذاتي فى محرك الديزل .[/FONT]*
*-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وكلما كان وقود الديزل سهلا في الاشتعال الذاتي ، ارتفع رقم السيتان الخاص به ، في حين أنه كلما كان وقود البترول أسرع فى الاشتعال الذاتي كلما انخفض رقمه الاوكتيني .[/FONT]*


----------



## الوطن الحزين (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكوورر ع المساعده الكم كلكم 
شكررررااا اكتيررررررر


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (21 فبراير 2009)

رقم السيتان

- هو مقياس لدرجة اشتعال وقود الديزل تلقائياً

-رقم السيتان العالي يعني ان وقود الديزل سيشتعل بسرعه داخل المحرك ولايعني انه شديد الاشتعال او الانفجار

- غالبية الوقود تحمل رقم سيتان يتراوح بين 40 -60


----------



## رؤوف احمد سعيد (21 فبراير 2009)

العدد السيتان: هومقياس لقابلية سرعة وقود الديزل للاشتعال الذاتي عندما يتم حقنه الى الهواء المضغوط المار داخل الاسطوانة . حيث يتاثر تاخر الاشتغال بكثير من المعالم التصميميةوهي نسبةالانضغاط - معدل الحقن - زمن الحقن 
- ودرجة حرارة دخول الهواء.
يستخدم العد السيتاني في محركات الديزل مقياسا للاشتغال التلقائي.
بالنسبة لمحركات البنزين يستخدم العدد الاوكتاني مقيلسا لمقاومة المحرك للاشتغال التلقائي.
اي ان العددان هما مقياسان متعاكسان لخاصية واحدة وهي الشتغال التلقائي.
والعلاقه بينهما بصورة مبسطة كما في المعادلة:
cn= 104-on/2.75
cn= عدد سيتان
on= عدد اوكتان
اي ان الوقود الذي يكون جيد لمحرك الديزل يكون غير صالح لمحرك البنزين
يترواح عدد السيتان لانواع وقود اليزل من 40 - 60


----------



## العقاب الهرم (21 فبراير 2009)

بوركتــــــــــــــــــــــــــم


----------



## الوطن الحزين (22 فبراير 2009)

مشكوررين كلكم اكتيررر وان شاء الله اردلكم المساعده 
زي ما سعتوني وشكراا اكتيرررر


----------



## أحمد_عبدالسلام (2 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

